# 1&1 Web Hosting - Traffic-Begrenzung



## kourty (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe im Großen und Ganzem eigentlich viel Gutes über 1und1 gehört und möchte mein nächstes Projekt daher da hosten. Meine Frage ist jetzt allerdings, ab welchem Traffic eine Webseite von 1&1 verlangsamt bzw. runtergenommen wird? Theoretisch gibt es ja "unbegrenzt Traffic", aber irgendwann muss das ganze ja gebremst werden. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Kann ja sein, das mein nächstes Projekt tatsächlich erfolgreich wird


----------



## kourty (15. Juli 2011)

Da anscheinend niemand Erfahrungen mit 1und1 gemacht hat: Hat jemand mit einem anderen Hoster bezüglich des Traffics Erfahrungen gemachtn?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Juli 2011)

Hi kourty,

frag' doch sonst einfach den Support - der sollte dir dazu etwas Verbindliches sagen koennen.

Ansonsten - um welche Menge an Traffic geht es denn? Dann koennte ich bzw. andere Mitglieder eine Vermutung abgeben, ob sich das mit unseren Durchschnittserfahrungen deckt?

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (15. Juli 2011)

"Traffic-Säue" werden bei keinem Provider gern gesehen, da diese wenigen Kunden richtig ins Geld gehen. Bei den ganzen Webhosting-Angeboten handelt es sich ja, egal bei welchem Provider, um eine Mischkalkulation. Also wenn du irgendwelche größeren Downloads hosten willst, dann kann das im Ernstfall schon zu einer Kündigung seitens des Providers führen.


----------



## kourty (15. Juli 2011)

Bei der Webseite ging es weniger um große Downloads als um viele, teils auch komplizierte, SQL-Abfragen. Das wirkt sich dann wohl eher auf die Performance als auf den Traffic aus. Sorry, das ist mir gerade erst eingefallen 

Bei den Hostern ist aber beides wahrscheinlich nicht gerne gesehen. Aber ankündigen werden die dann hoffentlich, wenn man eine "Performance bzw. Traffic-Sau" ist, sodass man auf einen höheren Tarif wechseln kann. Die wollen die Kunden ja auch nicht verprellen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Juli 2011)

Hi kourty,

falls du dich nicht bereits fuer einen Anbieter entschieden hast, kannst du mir gerne mal weitere Details zu deinen Anforderungen (bzw. zum Vorhaben) per Email an info (aaaaaat( busoft (puuunkt( de zukommen lassen - ich stelle dir dann gerne ein passgenaues Angebot zusammen.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------

